# Tomorrow I need a New Table Saw...



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

You guys are right again:laughing:.

Tomorrow I'll call all the major manufacturers of 7-1/4"* circular *saws and alert them to the fact that their *circular* saws may heat up and dull faster than a 10" bigfoot saw and that they also won't have the same cutting depth :whistling. 

I can see all this fussing if we were talking about a piece of equiptment that costs a couple grand or more but these tools are only $250-$350. I really don't give 2 hoots if my portable table saws don't last more than a couple years for what I put them through. Thats only $15.00/month for a 2 year life cycle. I'll bet 50% of the people reading this spend that much a day on smokes, chew, coffee and energy drinks :blink:.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

I use 7 1/4 blades in my makita 8" table saw, because 8" is hard to find with less teeth. I'll pick a blade that they say is for framing or something because I want a blade with less teeth in the saw for ripping. 

Seriously, Makita needs to make an 8" table saw again. I love this thing. As long as there is a sharp blade on it, it cuts anything like butter. I have never had the need for 10" blade on the saw on site. Anything requiring that was done in the shop with the cabinet saw.

I think any of these saws running a sharp 7 1/4" blade will have NO issues.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If you use a smaller diameter blade then you are working the motor less. The farther the teeth on the blade are away from the center of the blade the more work it will require for the motor to spin it per given load. And this is especially so if you maintain the same speed on the blade.


I was thinking this myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I've used the little DeWalt a couple of times and I thought it was a nice little saw. I can't comment on the long term durability though. 

The Bosch would be my last choice. I have a Bosch 4000 table saw and it's one of the biggest POS's I've ever bought. Reading about the little Bosch, it doesn't sound like it's of any better quality.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Windwash said:


> You guys are right again:laughing:.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll call all the major manufacturers of 7-1/4"* circular *saws and alert them to the fact that their *circular* saws may heat up and dull faster than a 10" bigfoot saw and that they also won't have the same cutting depth :whistling.
> 
> I can see all this fussing if we were talking about a piece of equiptment that costs a couple grand or more but these tools are only $250-$350. I really don't give 2 hoots if my portable table saws don't last more than a couple years for what I put them through. Thats only $15.00/month for a 2 year life cycle. I'll bet 50% of the people reading this spend that much a day on smokes, chew, coffee and energy drinks :blink:.


I was taught that every penny counts. And I am not one of the 50%. I don't smoke, chew, rarely drink coffee and don't touch energy drinks. There is also something to be said to taking care of what you have.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use a 8 1/4" chopsaw blade in my Delta Unisaw a lot. It has one of the thinnest kerfs of blades that I own (.090") and it makes my saw work a lot less. I don't ever see it heating up the blade to much or bogging the saw down. With a full kerf 10" blade I can stall the saw almost anytime I want by feeding material to fast. Not sure if I could do it with the smaller blade.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

So what did the OP end up getting?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Millworker said:


> So what did the OP end up getting?


The masses spoke....Dewalt, Model #: DW745


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I was thinking this myself.:thumbsup:


I was also just thinking about the time I found a brand new 40 tooth Diablo 7 1/4" blade on a job site. I put it in my Ryobi table saw and the saw cut with MUCH less strain then when I had the Diablo 10" 40 toother on it...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey..that was my blade:sad:..you owe me:w00t:


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> I use a 8 1/4" chopsaw blade in my Delta Unisaw a lot. It has one of the thinnest kerfs of blades that I own (.090") and it makes my saw work a lot less. I don't ever see it heating up the blade to much or bogging the saw down. With a full kerf 10" blade I can stall the saw almost anytime I want by feeding material to fast. Not sure if I could do it with the smaller blade.


Yeah except it's the wrong hook angle and not designed for a table saw. So under your scenario a 12" table saw would be far more efficient using a 7 1/4" framing blade. Yeah ok...


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

JonM said:


> The masses spoke....Dewalt, Model #: DW745


I think you made a good choice. The fence is the best part of the saw.


----------

